# Tier.Net KVM VPS Hosting Plans from $8.99 /mo + FREE DOUBLE RAM + 2nd MONTH FREE



## TierNet (Apr 1, 2015)

Tier.net's virtual server packages offer an affordable alternative to dedicated hosting.  Our Virtual Private Server (VPS) plans provide better performance than a shared hosting platform and are one of the best bang for the buck values around, period.   

A VPS gives you an extra boost of power with a dedicated allocation of CPU and RAM, allowing you to run both complex web applications and scripts at the highest performance levels.  Our VPS plans are fully customizable and can be easily upgraded as your needs grow.   With full root access, you have the ability to install advanced software and operate your server as if it were a dedicated machine, without the dedicated server cost.   

You'll find administration is easy using SolusVM or OnApp control panels, all backed by Tier.net's industry-leading customer service!  Please email sales [at] Tier.Net or call 888-518-0288 with any questions.

For a limited time, Tier.Net is offering the 2nd Month FREE and a FREE DOUBLE RAM UPGRADE with ALL VPS PACKAGES! To redeem the 2nd Month free offer on any VPS Plan, use coupon code: TIER2

*OPENVZ PROMO* Package:
1024MB RAM
OpenVZ w/ SolusVM Control Panel
30GB RAID 10 HDD Space
1200GB @ 100Mbps Bandwidth
2 IPv4, /64 IPv6    
100% Uptime Guarantee
Fully Customizable!
*As low as $8.99! *_(when paid annually or $10.99 month-to-month)_
*Order NOW!*

*VPS BRONZE* Package:

1x Xeon CPU Core
1GB RAM *(With Offer: 2GB RAM)*
KVM w/ SolusVM Control Panel
15GB RAID 10 HDD Space
1TB @ 100Mbps Bandwidth
2 IPv4, /64 IPv6
100% Uptime Guarantee
Full Management
Fully Customizable!
*As low as $12.91!*_(when paid annually or $15.49 month-to-month)_
*2nd MONTH FREE with Coupon Code Tier2*
*Order NOW!*

*VPS SILVER* Package:

1x Xeon CPU Core
4GB RAM *(With Offer: 8GB RAM)*
KVM w/ SolusVM Control Panel
35GB RAID 10 HDD Space
2TB @ 100Mbps Bandwidth
3 IPv4, /64 IPv6    
100% Uptime Guarantee
Full Management
Fully Customizable!
*As low as $22.91!*_(when paid annually or $27.49 month-to-month)_
*2nd MONTH FREE with Coupon Code Tier2*
*Order NOW!*

*VPS GOLD* Package:

2x Xeon CPU Core
8GB RAM *(With Offer: 16GB RAM)*
KVM w/ SolusVM Control Panel
80GB RAID 10 HDD Space
4TB @ 100Mbps Bandwidth
5 IPv4, /64 IPv6    
100% Uptime Guarantee
Full Management
Fully Customizable!
*As low as $39.58!*_(when paid annually or $47.49 month-to-month)_
*2nd MONTH FREE with Coupon Code Tier2*
*Order NOW!*

*VPS PLATINUM* Package:

4x Xeon CPU Core
12GB RAM *(With Offer: 24GB RAM)*
KVM w/ SolusVM Control Panel
200GB RAID 10 HDD Space *Now Offering FREE UPGRADE to FAST RAID SSD STORAGE*
8TB @ 1000Mbps Bandwidth
8 IPv4, /64 IPv6    
100% Uptime Guarantee
Full Management
Free cPanel/WHM
Fully Customizable!
*As low as $81.24!*_(when paid annually or $97.49 month-to-month)_
*2nd MONTH FREE with Coupon Code Tier2*
*Order NOW!*

Full range of control panel options (cPanel, DirectAdmin, etc) and OS options (Linux, Unix, Windows, etc)
*LEARN MORE & CUSTOMIZE: * http://www.tier.net/vps-hosting

Primary East Coast DC: DC74, Charlotte NC
Looking glass + IP test: http://lg.nc.tier.net

Primary West Coast DC (OpenVZ also available): Cascade Divide, Roseburg, OR
Looking glass + IP test:  http://lg.or.tier.net

Terms and conditions of 2nd Month Free Offer 
1) To redeem this offer, you must use TIER2 Coupon code while placing the order.
2) You should make full payment for the first month's billing cycle.
3) First month's payment will be added as credit to your account, which will be used for 2nd month's renewal, making it free.
4) The credit is non-refundable and will be applied towards your VPS renewal only
5) The offer is applicable for new customers only.

What does management include? 
* Initial server hardening and configuration
* Security updates, kernel upgrades, software updates
* Proactive monitoring with automatic response to downed services
* Upgrade to Ultimate Management (+$15 /month): Ultimate Management includes Full Management plus domain-level support, script/app advice and troubleshooting, dedicated accounts manager and up to 50GB offsite backups.
* WordPress Experts Available

Why Choose Tier.net?

1)  Tier.net's in-house staff and management has decades of experience in the hosting industry!
2)  24/7/365 INTENSIVE support from REAL in-house staff.
3)  100% SLA-backed power, cooling, network uptime guarantee.
4)  We offer flexible payment options with multi-month discounts.
5)  All hardware above is bought new and owned by Tier.Net.   We are not a reseller.  
6)  Tier.Net owns its IPv4 and IPv6 addresses.  We keep them clean so you can be rest-assured that your emails will make it to the inbox each time!   (Zero tolerance for SPAMMERS/SCAMMERS!!)

_*Prices based on servers at our Primary DCs (Cascade Divide RoseBurg, Oregon & Charlotte, North Carolina).  Also ask about options in Las Vegas, NV (Fiberhub), Los Angeles, CA (Peer 1) and Monticello, IA (USSHC)_

*We even offer a PRICE MATCH GUARANTEE to meet or beat any national competitor’s published pricing!   Please email sales [at] Tier.Net or call 888-518-0288 with any questions.    But don’t wait!   Our inventory at these special prices will sell out fast!! *

*Tier.Net Technologies LLC 
www.tier.net,   FACEBOOK: www.facebook.com/Tier.Net
Shared, Reseller, VPS, Dedicated, Colo, Cloud, CDN and more!!  
Call Tier.Net: 888-518-0288,   Email Tier.Net: sales [at] Tier.Net*


----------

